# Washing/Care Instructions



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi all. Just got my printer, heat press and transfer papers and almost ready for trial selling/service.

I want to add a "wash/care instructions" on the packaging of the shirts (printed on a small piece of paper), and also on our store banner advertising this heat transfer service, and later, on the woven labels to be sewn on the shirts.

Any suggestions on what instructions to put on them (in order of importance please), and any general suggestion on how to do it (paper, board, sticker, where to place them, etc.)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd like a recommendation on care instructions I can put on my website too, for screenprinted shirts, if anyone can help?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The washing instructions on the care label often take into account that the end garment will be decorated, so you might be able to use those.

The basic ideal care instruction for t-shirts is something along the lines of:
Wash inside out in cold water, do not bleach, do not soak, do not tumble dry, do not iron decoration, hang dry in the shade.

That's how you get maximum life out of a shirt, *however* putting those instructions on a t-shirt would be illegal.

In at least most jurisdictions the instructions have to be as harsh as the shirt will practically allow without damaging it. Those above instructions are quite cautious to maximise long life - but you don't *have* to wash on cold, or *have* to dry in the shade, etc. (that would be overkill). They're more cautious than the law will allow.

Care instructions will vary from print method to print method, and occasionally even from blank to blank. They could also vary between screenprinters, or between transfers. So to get the perfect care instructions you're going to have to stress test them yourself.

Failing that if you live in the real world you can do what everyone else does and use the one already on the label, which will say something along the lines of (this one's from a Gildan):
Machine wash warm, inside out, with like colors. Only non-chlorine bleach. Tumble dry medium. Do not iron decoration.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Lewis. Any specifics for shirts designed using inkjet transfers?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

vctradingcubao said:


> Any specifics for shirts designed using inkjet transfers?


I don't use them myself, so I'm not sure. As far as I know there aren't any significant differences to care, but maybe things like the tumble dry setting would need to vary.

Maybe someone here has done some testing and has a better idea.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Tumble dry low would be better than tumble dry medium.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks guys


----------

